
Show HN: ChristmasVillage – Live stream controlable village and train - winslow
http://christmasvillage.io
======
Cartonju
There is a 12 second delay in the video stream.

~~~
winslow
Yup that's due to Youtube uploading/transcoding. I put a note below the
controls but that may not have been the most visible. It's definitely
something I'd like to improve on in the future but would require my own direct
streaming. Maybe something is possible via webRTC though.

------
winslow
Would love any feedback you may have.

Happy holidays!

